# Introducing Moma hen & chicks to other chicks



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I am curious if I can introduce my 6 littles which are 4 weeks old to my mother hen and her week old babies. Would they get along? Would the old chicks hurt the younger chicks? Would Moma hen attack the older chicks?
I am asking because I would like to move the ones in the house outside now that the weather is warm into my grow out cage. Which is where little mom is with her babies.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That could get ugly very fast. Especially since she has no idea who those month olds are. 

The month olds kill her chicks? Not likely. She's more apt to kill the month olds.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I didn't think it was a good idea but I had to ask. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Glad you did and followed your instincts too. 

I raised Silkies, one of the most laid back easy going breeds. 99% of the time there was no concern that chicks intermingled. Enter Allie. No chick, no hen was allowed any where near her babies or it hit the fan. But that's Silkies. 

Other breeds are more like Allie when it comes to their chicks.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

wait till all of the chicks are atleast 8 weeks old

then add momma & her babies to the coop where the older ones are kept


good luck
piglett


----------

